# Hitting Dan Russell Pier pcb in the A.m



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Going after some dinner tomorrow morning.Any good reports you guys know of in this area?Targeting flounder and whiting.Hopefully a few bull reds will come thru.:thumbup:


----------

